#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  ONU da VIVO em OLT Fiberhome

## jcmaster85

Boa noite pessoal, comprei recentemente uma OLT da fiberhome o modelo AN55160-06B, comprei agora 3 ONUs da VIVO para testar a compatibilidade foram os modelos Edge Core, Askey e Bluecastle todas pegam o sinal são reconhecidas no sistema ANM200 porem não alinham, libero a autenticação no sistema porem não fixam o sinal da fibra, chegam ate a alinha por 1 segundo e caem denovo, a minha duvida é, alguem usa algum desses modelos com sucesso na OLT da Fiberhome? se sim tem algum processo pra ser feito ou vai depender do modelo da minha OLT? pois tenho uma onu da fiberhome e funciona normalmente, a minha placa gpon é a modelo gc8b com sfps b+. Grato pela atenção.

----------


## jcmaster85

Alguem usa ONU de outra marca nos chassis da fiberhome???

----------


## alisonmallmann

> Não precisa ficar dando up nos tópicos, amigo.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> As ONUs da Vivo ainda não consegui usar nenhuma, mas na OLT FiberHome eu uso ONU GPON FiberHome e ONU (G)EPON Overtek e outras sem marca, estão rodando sem problemas.
> 
> Obs.1: Minha placa EPON é EC8B.
> Obs.2: As ONUs EPON sem marca e/ou Overtek só consegui fazê-las trabalhar em bridge, serviços como WAN e NGN (Voice) não consegui fazer trabalhar, esses somente em ONUs FiberHome.


Se eu colocar uma placa EPON na minha OLT eu posso usar ONU's de marcas desconhecidas? Tenho acesso a configuração deles pelo ANM2000?

----------


## jcmaster85

Opa Blz, alguem ja conseguiu usar ONU GPON da vivo no chassi da fiberhome? GEPON sei que funciona, gostaria de informações sobre GPON, grato pela atenção ab5x2.

----------


## mrtristao

Vc verificou os níveis de sinal em que está ONU funciona

----------


## jcmaster85

> Vc verificou os níveis de sinal em que está ONU funciona


Bom dia, testei com -8,-12 e nada, não sincroniza de forma alguma mesmo autorizado pelo sistema, se colocar uma onu da fiberhome na mesma saída onde esta a da vivo funciona na hora, esse problema ocorre nos três modelos que citei acima, todos da vivo.

----------


## DaspreLinks

A VIVO vende ONU?? Sei lá, isto pode dar ruim...

----------


## mrtristao

Tem algumas ONU dá vivo que trabalham com -12 a -17

----------


## jcmaster85

> Tem algumas ONU dá vivo que trabalham com -12 a -17


Boa noite, atenuei a fibra a -15 e -20 mesmo assim não alinha, provavelmente não tem compatibilidade mesmo. Valeu

----------


## albinogenivaldo

> A VIVO vende ONU?? Sei lá, isto pode dar ruim...


A vivo com certeza não vende, mais esses modelos citados pelo @*jcmaster85*, encontra-se usadas com nota fiscal.
Tem coisas que não faz muito sentido, esses dias comprei direto de um fabricante, 1000 unidades de etiquetas identificadoras de cabo drop, na cor verde, pois achei mais bonita, para minha surpresa vieram com a marca da vivo em alto relevo, ao reclamar fui informado que a etiqueta na cor verde é vendida dessa forma e estava correto o meu pedido  :Mad: 
Enfim estamos usando, afinal temos a nota e a resposta do fabricante. 




> Boa noite pessoal, comprei recentemente uma OLT da fiberhome o modelo AN55160-06B, comprei agora 3 ONUs da VIVO para testar a compatibilidade foram os modelos Edge Core, Askey e Bluecastle todas pegam o sinal são reconhecidas no sistema ANM200 porem não alinham, libero a autenticação no sistema porem não fixam o sinal da fibra, chegam ate a alinha por 1 segundo e caem denovo, a minha duvida é, alguem usa algum desses modelos com sucesso na OLT da Fiberhome? se sim tem algum processo pra ser feito ou vai depender do modelo da minha OLT? pois tenho uma onu da fiberhome e funciona normalmente, a minha placa gpon é a modelo gc8b com sfps b+. Grato pela atenção.


Comprei duas unidades, uma de cada para testar, em Gpon não deu certo. O vendedor jura que funciona e me indicou o "cara" que põe elas em produção, porém para funcionar ele precisa fazer uma atualização na OLT, maissssssss.... eu não quero arriscar.

----------


## Brenok

Boa tarde, uso no meu provedor ONU da vivo, da fiber home e da TP-Link, porem estou tendo um problemão e não sei se o mesmo se deve a esse fato, o que acontece é que quando ocorre um pik de energia e todos meus clientes deslogam, demora cerca de meia hora para logar cerca de 400 cliente, o problema maior é que na minhã região tem pic de energia praticamente todos os dias, os clientes que tem a ONU ligada em nobreak permanecem logados, ja ouvi dizer que o problema se resolveria atualizando a placa, porem se atualizar elas não iriam reconhecer mais as ONUs que não fossem da Fiber Home, o pior é que quase a metade não são da Fiber Home e se o fato for verdade terei que trocar todas elas. Alguem Já ouviu algo parecido e pode me ajudar?

----------


## guilhermem

> Boa noite pessoal, comprei recentemente uma OLT da fiberhome o modelo AN55160-06B, comprei agora 3 ONUs da VIVO para testar a compatibilidade foram os modelos Edge Core, Askey e Bluecastle todas pegam o sinal são reconhecidas no sistema ANM200 porem não alinham, libero a autenticação no sistema porem não fixam o sinal da fibra, chegam ate a alinha por 1 segundo e caem denovo, a minha duvida é, alguem usa algum desses modelos com sucesso na OLT da Fiberhome? se sim tem algum processo pra ser feito ou vai depender do modelo da minha OLT? pois tenho uma onu da fiberhome e funciona normalmente, a minha placa gpon é a modelo gc8b com sfps b+. Grato pela atenção.



Admin\gponline# set pon_interconnection_switch slot 1 switch enable union_interconnect_switch enable

https://community.ubnt.com/t5/UFiber...n/td-p/1969616

espero ter ajudado

----------


## ShadowRed

Comprou ONU da Vivo? [emoji848]

----------


## albinogenivaldo

> Comprou ONU da Vivo? [emoji848]


Estão vendendo um lixão da Vivo no ML, tem muito equipamento destinado a sucata eletronica
que os espertinhos desonestos desviam e poem a venda.
Pra saber se é compatível, somente as novas em embalagem lacrada.

----------


## guilhermem

> Comprou ONU da Vivo? [emoji848]


ONU da CiaNet , só foi possível autorizar após colocar o comando na OLT (VIVO) Nunca Usei

----------


## ajsantos19

Boa tarde alguém aqui usa a ont askey da vivo com software personalizado ?

----------

